# The day of reckoning CS Style



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

General newb gathered his masses
Just like witches at black masses
Young gorillas plotting destruction
Sorcerers of deaths construction
In their hands the stogies burning
As the war machine keeps turning
Taking advantage they did take
Leaving carnage in their wake, oh lord yeah!

All the newb brigade hide themselves away
They only started the war
Why should they go out to fight? 
They leave that role to the poor

Time will tell on their newbish minds
Making war just for fun
Treating Vito just like a pawn in chess
Wait till their judgement day comes, yeah!

Now in darkness, the Fox is churning
As his war machine starts burning
No more newbs have the power
Hand of Fox has struck the hour
Day of judgement, Fox is calling
On his knees, the newb king crawling
Begging mercy for their sins
SilverFox, laughing, spreads his wings
All right now!

:hn :hn


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm ascared!!!:r


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

OH :hn:hn:hn:hn NO


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

Should we hide? http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=scared/scared0016.gif


----------



## renton20-cl (Apr 1, 2008)

This cannot be good for anyone.


----------



## mikeandshellie2 (May 6, 2008)

Fighting gorillas from the sky
 Fearless stogies who ash and die
 Smokers who mean just what we say
 WE are the Brave smokers of the Newbie Brigade


----------



## travclem (Apr 22, 2008)

mikeandshellie2 said:


> Fighting gorillas from the sky
> Fearless stogies who ash and die
> Smokers who mean just what we say
> WE are the Brave smokers of the Newbie Brigade


Thats awful Brave talk... Fox hits fast and hard... watch your a$$es


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Let me warn you Fox, I now what size shoes you wear, and I can get clogs in all kinds of colors.


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> Let me warn you Fox, I now what size shoes you wear, and I can get clogs in all kinds of colors.


I vote for pink mica!


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice re-make of War Pigs.. when are you going to record this on Stogie's Greatest Hits?


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Smack it in the ass, Shawn. :tu


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

If I was a noob, I would start getting Paranoid!:ss


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Sailkat said:


> Should we hide? http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=scared/scared0016.gif


Maybe not "we" but definitely "he"

The Fox ain't nothin' nice when riled, and having chatted with him over the last few days, I can assure you, he's riled. He mentioned something about multiple rolls of packing tape.

It was good to know the n00b general during his short time on this earth, but I think we'll be bidding a fond adieu in the very near future.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

It's not easy living with a death mark.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

massphatness said:


> Maybe not "we" but definitely "he"
> 
> The Fox ain't nothin' nice when riled, and having chatted with him over the last few days, I can assure you, he's riled. He mentioned something about multiple rolls of packing tape.
> 
> It was good to know the n00b general during his short time on this earth, but I think we'll be bidding a fond adieu in the very near future.


The troops are loyal to the general, if Fox targets Russ, I vote for Fox as the next Newbie brigade victim


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Now that's worth a little RG  and since I don't consider my self a newb anymoe, more like a old new guy, this ought to be fun to watch.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> The troops are loyal to the general, if Fox targets Russ, I vote for Fox as the next Newbie brigade victim


There won't be a Russ when Fox gets done with him.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

and Fox will be gone if all the experienced newbies nuke Calgary.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Boom Boom Boom on a Newbie! Watch your backs youngsters!


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> The troops are loyal to the general, *if *Fox targets Russ, I vote for Fox as the next Newbie brigade victim



You speak like there is a maybe in there somewhere :r:r:r


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> Let me warn you Fox, I now what size shoes you wear, and I can get *clogs *in all kinds of colors.



Awesome I could use a new Ashtray.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

silverfox67 said:


> Awesome I could use a new Ashtray.


Consider it done :r


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> The troops are loyal to the general, if Fox targets Russ, I vote for Fox as the next Newbie brigade victim


Looks as if round 2 just may be in the planning stages if this retaliatory action takes place.


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> Consider it done :r


Have 2 oliva V ashtrays ready for pickup Don, will give them to you when you get here


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaang FOX.........you're stirrin' the pot brother. I think the newbie brigade is a dangerous family to mess with especially since they just took out one of the other family's Dons. 

I sided up with the newbie brigade because of the connections they have in numerous loacations across the world and making yourself a target can be dangerous. 

You might consider joining some sort of "witness protection program".


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

fishforfree said:


> Daaaaaaaaaaaaaang FOX.........you're stirrin' the pot brother. I think the newbie brigade is a dangerous family to mess with especially since they just took out one of the other family's Dons.
> 
> I sided up with the newbie brigade because of the connections they have in numerous loacations across the world and making yourself a target can be dangerous.
> 
> You might consider joining some sort of "witness protection program".


Nope like my brother always tells me

Don't let fear and common sense stand in your way


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Come and get some big boys.....the army has only gotten stronger since poor Vito has been shelled.:ss:hn


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

rck70 said:


> Come and get some big boys.....the army has only gotten stronger since poor Vito has been shelled.:ss:hn


Remember the battle may be kinda of won but the war takes a long time and theres a lot of elders just lurking in the jungle ready to

Stomp a newbie!!!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

All I have ta say is ...... WUSS!!!:chk


----------



## huero71 (May 4, 2008)

rck70 said:


> Come and get some big boys.....the army has only gotten stronger since poor Vito has been shelled.:ss:hn


We've got your back, Bro.


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

rck70 said:


> Come and get some big boys.....the army has only gotten stronger since poor Vito has been shelled.:ss:hn


private shvictor reporting for duty


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

huero71 said:


> We've got your back, Bro.


Be sure to bring a spatula and a ziploc :ss


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Ummmmmm...This should be an interesting development as the forces begin to advance. Will the other side be able to muster-up the necessary strength to retaliate? Stay tuned Gorillas...:ss


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I say we no longer have to debate who the next target of the Newbie Brigade is, Fox just put a price on his own head. And I got his addy!


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Easy there Don Ferdie, I know the fox can rain destruction!! 

...and if you need a reference - ask Al :ss


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

:tpd: As I remember CR, I believe the Foxster has a couple of well stocked bunkers back at HQ, not to mention the "Men in Black"...:ss


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> I say we no longer have to debate who the next target of the Newbie Brigade is, Fox just put a price on his own head. And I got his addy!


Ding ding ding we have a winner


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

/me points finger at shawn.. 


wait im not in chat.. sorry..


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

You youngins are just soooooooo clueless

One run and you think you are a seasoned bomber. You guys should just practice on each other for a while before you try and take on someone of Shawn's caliber.

I can't wait to see the a$$ kickin you are gonna get.


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> You youngins are just soooooooo clueless
> 
> One run and you think you are a seasoned bomber. You guys should just practice on each other for a while before you try and take on someone of Shawn's caliber.
> 
> I can't wait to see the a$$ kickin you are gonna get.


You know I dont see an A$$ kickin in our future. I see some other A$$es being kicked though....


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

shvictor said:


> *You know I dont see an A$$ kickin in our future*. I see some other A$$es being kicked though....


Stay tuned you will :ss


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

silverfox67 said:


> Stay tuned you will :ss


Should i get my popcorn ready?:ss


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

shvictor said:


> Should i get my popcorn ready?:ss


Your call...........personally I would go with Kevlar


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

silverfox67 said:


> Your call...........personally I would go with Kevlar


Well I dont have much to worry about I'll be in Tahoe from may 30th, until June 6th. The bombing will have taken place and I will be in a safe house in Nevada. But thanks for the warning though.:gn


----------



## nadav (Mar 13, 2008)

Can't wait to see this land... you got me singing Black Sabbath now.


----------



## ritan (Oct 16, 2007)

You don't stick a fork in a toaster...
You don't run a red light...
You don't go rock climbing if you don't know how.

Go spank some, Shawn.


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

I wonder if I should use my 100th post to smack talk a certain gorrilla?


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Conch Republican said:


> Easy there Don Ferdie, I know the fox can rain destruction!!
> 
> ...and if you need a reference - ask Al :ss


I can make it rain clogs


----------



## buzzman600 (Dec 19, 2007)

Don Fernando said:


> I can make it rain clogs


The Fox aint scared of no wooden shoes !!! :r


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

buzzman600 said:


> The Fox aint scared of no wooden shoes !!! :r


Its what comes in the wooden shoes thats scary.......:gn


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> I can make it rain clogs


I thin we might need to lay low until more back up arrives....:ss


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Sounds like some newbies have a death wish!!! 


Even though you don't need it, I got your back Shawn!! :tu :tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

shvictor said:


> I thin we might need to lay low until more back up arrives....:ss


I ain't afraid of no Fox.


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> I can make it rain clogs


:r It's gonna rain sticks and clogs!!:chk


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Don Fernando said:


> I ain't afraid of no Fox.


I said that exact same thing once.

Never again, trust me.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

yeah Al, but that's you, everybody loves to bomb you.


----------



## drunkensailor (Dec 5, 2007)

Who is this fox guy?


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm just gonna step over......HERE if you don't mind. That way I'll be out of the line of fire when it starts to rain down...:r:r:ss


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

drunkensailor said:


> Who is this fox guy?



Just a regular ole Gorilla like the rest of the folk in here....................nothing special


----------



## drunkensailor (Dec 5, 2007)

silverfox67 said:


> Just a regular ole Gorilla like the rest of the folk in here....................nothing special


I thought so


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

All this smack talking and no Ron?? :ss:ss:ss:ss

Seriously folks - Newbie or seasoned veteran - the Fox is rabid!! Watch out for him! :mn:gn:gn:gn:mn


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

drunkensailor said:


> Who is this fox guy?


probably a walking dead man.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Conch Republican said:


> All this smack talking and no Ron?? :ss:ss:ss:ss
> 
> Seriously folks - Newbie or seasoned veteran - the Fox is rabid!! Watch out for him! :mn:gn:gn:gn:mn


Nah!!!!! fox is mild compared to ME!!!!!!:mn:chk


----------

